# teemee's nuvo fusion 10g



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

For a long time I'd wanted a small tank with teeny tiny fish. They used to be easier to come by but I've been pretty successful with getting what I wanted with a little patience... there are still a few things I'm keeping my fingers crossed I find.
Current stock list is
2 Eviota pellucida
2 Eviota bifasciata
2-3 Eviota nigriventris (haven't seen three at the same time for a while, but these are they shyest of the Eviotas I have)
2-5 Discordipinna grissingeri (I've seen as many as 4 at the same time, but there are lots of places for them to hide)
1 Lotilia Graciliosa with a pair of spotted pistol shrimp

Inverts include:
2 sexy shrimp, 2 bumble bee shrimp, 1 Haitian sun anemone shrimp, 1 Periclimenes brevicarpalis, and another variety of Periclimenes that I've had before, mini hermit that came with live rock, ~10 bumble bee snails, 1 cerith snail, 5 or 6 margarita snails and a mini self cloning nudibranch or two.

I've had lots of trouble with coral, especially sps and the summer's many heatwaves, but really sps in general has been a pain. I wanted to put only stuff I really love in this tank, and right now that includes:
9 varieties of Micromussa
6 varieties of Psammacora
4 varieties of Lithophyllon
25 different palys including agaves, bloodshots, vampires, gobstoppers and some awesome aussies from AquaSD.
oh and too many aiptasia, after a few came in on frags and I didn't catch them. but i'm working on that!

I would love to add some pics, but with an iphone a) it's all so blue, b) my fish are all about .5" or less c) some of the fish and a lot of the inverts are transparent, so here is a little video:


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

looks good!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Some quite awesome livestock in one of my favourite all in one tanks. 
I love the nano set ups. 
Challenging but rewarding 
Keep up the good work and thanks for posting ! 
Sam


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Looking good.... I think...
It is hard with just an iphone but could you post up a FTS for context please, I would love to see it even if it's all blue.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Uh TeeMee,
You need more livestock😈

10 gallons, eh......I see a bigger tank coming when those corals start to grow!


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

sweet tank!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> looks good!


Thanks! It's a work in progress 



Bullet said:


> Some quite awesome livestock in one of my favourite all in one tanks.
> I love the nano set ups.
> Challenging but rewarding
> Keep up the good work and thanks for posting !
> Sam


Thanks! thankfully all my fish have very round bellies, sps on the other hand...



fesso clown said:


> Looking good.... I think...
> It is hard with just an iphone but could you post up a FTS for context please, I would love to see it even if it's all blue.


i'll post a pic later today. a blue pic 


Crayon said:


> Uh TeeMee,
> You need more livestock&#128520;
> 
> 10 gallons, eh......I see a bigger tank coming when those corals start to grow!


i do need more livestock 
hope to add a Lima shrimp, some Pedersen anemone shrimp, 5 or 6+ Aeliops megastigma (pygmy dwarf dart fish - a fab tiny schooling fish), and a couple of panda gobies if I can get a little stylo colony going (those other little fish we're planning for go into the nps tank!).
was thinking of upgrading to a 20g nuvo fusion - may consider it again in the future, but honestly, don't have the time, don't have the space... but never say never


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

noy said:


> sweet tank!


thanks so much!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow a lot of frags on a 10 Gal! Nice though. What are the water parameters that make SPS hard for you?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Margaret sounds very nice but we need pictures!!!!


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Very cool setup! SO many frags! Keep a close on the bumble bee snails, they could actually be little coral eating whelks.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

just IMO, but too many corals in small tank and as result Calcium level should be very low if you do not dose or do big WC

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

